# Trolling - how much line?



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

When trolling how much line do people spool out? I never gave too much brain matter before until I asked myself how much should I.

For me it does matter the depth of a diving HB lure when trolling, I just release "that should be enough" line out. This can be 15 meters or 30.

Is there measured way or ideal length? Say to have a HB rated to 3 meters, should I release 5x length on line plus the length of the rod above the water?

If I release too much is that OK?

Any thoughts

Victor


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I read an article a while back that about the research done into how line diameter affects the way and depth at which lures swim. It said that when trolling the majority of the line is up near the surface then it dips away steeply down to the swimming lure. This is opposed to how I thought it would be, which is a gradual decline down to the lure.

If that is true then I can see that having too little line out would restrict the depth to which the lure swam but having too much out shouldn't affect it too much. Things to consider and questions which I really don't know the answer to...

-Further back the lure is the less spooked the fish will be or do the fish come to inspect what is making the splashing commotion at the surface then see the lure and go for it?

-Further back the lure is the more line out the more drag the line creates - how much influence does this have?

-Further back the line is the more line you are giving the fish to play with when it becomes hooked.

- Further back the lure is the more difficult it is to "manouver" over snags, deep holes etc. Something to consider in skinny water as well.

Personally I cast it out as far as it will go then paddle off. Once its swimming i'll flick the spool over and paddle a bit more - as you can see its a precise science with me  I'd say I usually trollat around the 20-25m mark.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Yep the process, Cast out the lure and paddle several metres, poor cast paddle some more.

Occy, letting out that much line would be good time to respool the reel as the line is under tension so your fireline would sit nice and neat. :lol:

I have read somewhere that the line diameter can affect the depth of a lure to a point. If the diameter is too large the lure will rise (how much - who knows - 10%?) and will not reach the rated depth.

I also found on the Jensen Site, a table for different lures they manufacture on lure depth comparision between trolling and casting.
http://www.luhrjensen.com/techreports/2 ... hChart.pdf
The article suggested line out should be about 120 ft (40 meters).

The search goes on

Victor


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

About that.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I normally cast about 3 or 4 metres, or lob the lure in just enough to be affected by the passing water as I paddle, then paddle of and watch the line peel off until I think there is about 20/25 metres of line out. Then click the clicker to run, or make the handle go clunk for instant load up. I hope that makes sense :roll: I would have up to 50 metres out sometimes.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Deep divers I tend to let out around the 40m shallow divers I let around 20m this is when I am trolling 2 lures.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

It does depend on the lure and also where I am (inshore or offshore) as well as how much traffic there is - but as a rule of thumb I have between 2-4 boat lengths of line out.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

occy said:


> But don't do what I did once and forget to flick the bail over though. I must have had more than three hundred metres out behind me that day. It stretched nearly all the way from my launch spot at Woolwich across the LCR to Greenwich.


I did that once when I was trolling around a marker bouy - I must have made three circuits around the bouy before I realised the mess I had made for myself.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Recently on a gamefishing trip, one of the guides told me that kingies like a lot of commotion, so the closer your lure is to the kayak, the better, as the splashing will make them investigate. I also believe speed will affect strikes, as some fish respond to fast trolled lures vs slow trolled ones. I guess the closer the lure to the kayak the faster it will travel?
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

You probably right, Kraley. Think I wrote that statement in an aviation hypoxied state... :shock: 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15 (I think...no wait...hmmm..where am I..???)


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

scotty beefs said:


> Personally I cast it out as far as it will go then paddle off. Once its swimming i'll flick the spool over and paddle a bit more - as you can see its a precise science with me  I'd say I usually trollat around the 20-25m mark.


I do the same as Mr Beefs. This has alwasy worked for me.


----------

